# "Tail Nail"



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I know we've had a couple of posts recently about odd 'nails' at the ends of the tail of some rats.

I've been trying for a while to get a pic for you guys, but can I get them to stay still long enough for a pic? Nah! Luckily, I caught Ben munching something soon-to-be-hoarded so took the opportunity.










Ben's is the biggest - I have a few others with varying degrees of lengths.

No idea what it is, but hey. Now you have your pic


----------



## foxthegoldfish (Mar 4, 2008)

weird!


----------



## rat_ratscal (Sep 23, 2007)

lol, thats weird!

clover has one but it's really small


----------



## Raven-Eve (Feb 25, 2008)

All my babies have thwm, though they are not as big.


----------



## TheFuzzWhisperer (Mar 24, 2008)

whoa. 
that's odd..i've never seen that before!


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

Vincent had one, but it went away or fell off. I think it may be dead skin like on a rattle snakes tail.


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

I just saw one on Lola, they're kind of gross. And I just want to pick it off, but luckily I know I shouldn't before I try it...


----------



## gijopuppy (Feb 26, 2008)

is it the bone?


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

I think it's just a little excess cartledge at the end of the tail forming a little horn. It's completely natural whatever it is


----------



## kenRakuu (Mar 29, 2008)

thats really interesting...


----------



## BowlTipper (Mar 21, 2008)

rat_ratscal said:


> lol, thats weird!
> 
> clover has one but it's really small


I noticed a small one on Brain's tail today.


----------



## JESSU (Aug 8, 2007)

I think it is just old dry skin or something. Noah had one but the other day I was looking at it and I just got it between my fingers and he jumped onto my shoulder and I still was gripping the "nail" and it came off. Didn't seem to bother him at all. I don't think he even noticed. Now there is just a very tiny bit of it left.


----------



## sbdirham (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes, it is just skin. If some of you are bothered by it, a warm cloth and some olive oil will help it come off more easily. I don't worry about it. I think of it as the rattie growing.


----------



## MariHxc (May 23, 2007)

Figgy has it also.
i have no idea whether Eddi had one or not.. i barely even remember him having a tail.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

The new boyo Dexter has a great one - it doesn't look 'nail' textured like Ben's, but looks pure white. Like a tiny little horn. It's cute.


----------



## junior_j (Jan 24, 2008)

I do not think my girls have them but then again i have not closely looked
Jess x


----------



## Jingles (Feb 2, 2008)

1 out of my 4 has one


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Ration1802 said:


> I think it's just a little excess cartledge at the end of the tail forming a little horn. It's completely natural whatever it is


You got it Ration. They often fall off later on.


----------



## ration1802 (Sep 25, 2007)

lilspaz68 said:


> Ration1802 said:
> 
> 
> > I think it's just a little excess cartledge at the end of the tail forming a little horn. It's completely natural whatever it is
> ...


Aww, Ben must have got attached to his! Maybe that's why mum called him 'horn dog' and NOT because he sat for hours watching the girls? :lol:


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

i pulled on picasso's once, a long time ago, and boy did she notice! whipped right around to let me know that whatever it was, it is still attached, so please don't do that again! i dunno, i guess i just saw it and figured it was something that she had gotten herself into and needed to be cleaned off, lol. poor thing. i'm sure that she has forgiven me for that by now though. right? right?


----------



## beanieboo-rattles (Jan 3, 2008)

none of my 5 have it.. Odd lol


----------

